# dish vs directv



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

ok so here it goes. dish is always bragging that there cheaper than directv. ok I don't see how this is so true with dish Americas everthing package is 124.99 a month not including all the extras from what a sales rep told me for things like dvr service ect ect. and plus if you want to go no contract then theres an account activations fee of 99 bucks on top of it and if you do a flex pay account then the turn on fee is 199 bucks. now why would I pay a fee of 199 for someone to push a few buttons and turn my service on unless that 199 fee includes an install. and most of all why would I pay a 99 dollar fee just to set up an account is beyond me.

directv's premere package is 97.99 a month with no insane activation fee's like dish. maybe 20 bucks for an access card that's all and an install but I can do that myself. but directv does not charge crazy ass fee's like dish does.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ok, you shooting same thread four times - why is that ? so much importance ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> ok, you shooting same thread four times - why is that ? so much importance ?


He just assumed, as most would who are unfamiliar with Tapatalk, that when he got an error that the post failed, that it actually failed.

But I don't believe DirecTV allows self install for new accounts.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi
Just curious, Does DirecTV even do no contract installs? I Was under the impression they do not do that and DishNetWork does.

Please educate me.
Thank You
TBoneit


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've done some comparison in the past and, once you adjust for equipment fees and such, I've found that Dish is actually more expensive than DTV for similar packages, even if only by a few dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I have had both in the past, price difference was a wash really, both services where very good though, I had directv first, moved, dish offered better new customer deal at the time, thought i would give them a try vs just moving directv. Again I liked dish very much, service was good, moved again years later and did the same thing in reverse.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Price was pretty close for most things, if you compare equal tiers, last I looked... The thread starter here is attempting to compare apples to oranges though.

Fees for a no-contract install are higher with most companies... they give a discount for you signing a 2-year contract. Does DirecTV even do a no-contract deal?

Also, the flex account... IF DirecTV does such a thing, is another special offering from Dish where you not only have no contract but are literally month-to-month, right?

Both companies have fees I would disagree with.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has pay as you go ... no contract. As for the ads, watch and read the fine print. It is marketing. It is true that the average DISH customer pays less that the average DirecTV subscriber ... but there are package differences that are not accounted for in a simple ad. (It is also true that DirecTV makes about four times as much per subscriber than DISH ... so an extra $15 comes from their subscribers somewhere in the mix.)


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Price was pretty close for most things, if you compare equal tiers, last I looked... The thread starter here is attempting to compare apples to oranges though.
> 
> Fees for a no-contract install are higher with most companies... they give a discount for you signing a 2-year contract. Does DirecTV even do a no-contract deal?
> 
> ...


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

TBoneit said:


> Hi
> Just curious, Does DirecTV even do no contract installs? I Was under the impression they do not do that and DishNetWork does.
> 
> Please educate me.
> ...


my friend installs for directv so I have a plus In my hand there he will do it if I buy the dish . but I would not call directv for an install even for a dish as they might lock you into a contract because the dish is not cheap!! just my two cents


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

mexican-bum said:


> I have had both in the past, price difference was a wash really, both services where very good though, I had directv first, moved, dish offered better new customer deal at the time, thought i would give them a try vs just moving directv. Again I liked dish very much, service was good, moved again years later and did the same thing in reverse.


I was comparing between dishe's everything package and directv premier package at full price and directv came out cheaper. and directv does not have hidden fee's like dish does


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> DISH has pay as you go ... no contract. As for the ads, watch and read the fine print. It is marketing. It is true that the average DISH customer pays less that the average DirecTV subscriber ... but there are package differences that are not accounted for in a simple ad. (It is also true that DirecTV makes about four times as much per subscriber than DISH ... so an extra $15 comes from their subscribers somewhere in the mix.)


how are you figuring this out?? directv's packages are cheaper even at full price. are you going by the contract price??


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

P Smith said:


> ok, you shooting same thread four times - why is that ? so much importance ?


did I post the same thing four times?? if so I apologize my IE was running slow and I hit the back and forward arrows :bang


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv Premier pack is $129.99 at full price.
But it includes, HBO, max, Starz encore, showtime tmc, and multisports pack.
But you still have equipment charges on top of that, 
Possible RSN fees depending on your zip code.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

damondlt said:


> Directv Premier pack is $129.99 at full price.
> But it includes, HBO, max, Starz encore, showtime tmc, and multisports pack.
> But you still have equipment charges on top of that,
> Possible RSN fees depending on your zip code.


really there website is telling me 97.99 for the premier:computer:. plus equipment charges and RSN fees


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ground_pounder said:


> really there website is telling me 97.99 for the premier:computer:. plus equipment charges and RSN fees


97.99 is the new customer promo price.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I had both, and unless Direct has lowered their prices in the last four years, Dish is cheaper. I have 2 TV's and 1 receiver. Direct Never offered that.

More importantly, for the time I was with Direct [ The installers were very nice] Customer service was sorely lacking. Without going into it, before I left I had two issues Direct choose not to resolve. As soon as I switched, they offered me the moon.

As long as I've been with Dish, they have resolved any concerns and have been quite generous to boot.

The only thing I would change now if I could is the amount of what I call crap channels. No, I don't watch hardly any sports, but there are others I would if Dish would only offer them instead of info's and shopping, etc....

_it's sort of ironic, but customers are cutting services due to financial constraints, and Dish offers channels that wants you to spend money you don't have. _


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

damondlt said:


> 97.99 is the new customer promo price.


ok so it says 92.99 that must be a new customer price and then it goes up to 97.99 in 12 months or whenever


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

satcrazy said:


> I had both, and unless Direct has lowered their prices in the last four years, Dish is cheaper. I have 2 TV's and 1 receiver. Direct Never offered that.
> 
> More importantly, for the time I was with Direct [ The installers were very nice] Customer service was sorely lacking. Without going into it, before I left I had two issues Direct choose not to resolve. As soon as I switched, they offered me the moon.
> 
> ...


the dtv installers were nice but there install jobs were nightmares. who in there right mind would drill holes in the middle of a wall to save on coax?? who would run the cable from the front of the house inside coax exposed when they should have ran it in from the back of the house ofcourse the installer was from a third world country not to pick on them but hell. direct has never offered a two room system using one box and I know if you have a two room system then dish won't charge you for the second tv!! that's a good thing. I wish there two room DVR'S had more tuners in them aka before the hopper system. I agree with you on all of the crap channels. I think that the FCC needs to get off there duffs and mandate some law making it possible for us to buy channles that we watch and not sit there with 400 channels of crapola. I don't need 60 -70 PPV channels lol I don't need home shopping channels earthier but I guess by law they have to carry the home shopping crap.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ground_pounder said:


> ok so it says 92.99 that must be a new customer price and then it goes up to 97.99 in 12 months or whenever


No Premier is $129.99 per month regular price.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

ground_pounder said:


> the dtv installers were nice but there install jobs were nightmares. who in there right mind would drill holes in the middle of a wall to save on coax?? who would run the cable from the front of the house inside coax exposed when they should have ran it in from the back of the house ofcourse the installer was from a third world country not to pick on them but hell. direct has never offered a two room system using one box and I know if you have a two room system then dish won't charge you for the second tv!! that's a good thing. I wish there two room DVR'S had more tuners in them aka before the hopper system. I agree with you on all of the crap channels. I think that the FCC needs to get off there duffs and mandate some law making it possible for us to buy channles that we watch and not sit there with 400 channels of crapola. I don't need 60 -70 PPV channels lol I don't need home shopping channels earthier but I guess by law they have to carry the home shopping crap.


Hi
You should have stopped the install, I would have. Howver Hindsight is always 100%. That sounds like the install from hell.

I believe that the shopping channels pay for carriage making them profitable to carry.

Cheers
TB


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Hardware is great. But bottom line for me is I'm a soccer fan, and I have to have NBC Extra Time and the UEFA channels on DirecTV. DISH doesn't offer them. I might consider switching if they did.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

damondlt said:


> No Premier is $129.99 per month regular price.


your right I asked the rep that called me today it is 129.99. I did tell her the website is misleading for the 97.99 though and she agreed.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

Bronxiniowa said:


> Hardware is great. But bottom line for me is I'm a soccer fan, and I have to have NBC Extra Time and the UEFA channels on DirecTV. DISH doesn't offer them. I might consider switching if they did.


I like dtv's rugby package to. i'm not to keen on ordering things like sunday ticket been there done that and my receiver was plugged into a phone line and most of the games were blacked out totally not worth it. ofcourse I had to do trouble shooting to make sure my modem was working wich it was nobody could figure out why my games were blacked out, ever since then I have not bothered with it and I had to pull teeth to get a refund


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is a base package price comparison between the two providers. On average Dish is about $1.75 cheaper per package than DTV before factoring in equipment charges and add-ons. I realize the channels don't match up completely between these packages but I think they are a close match.

DTV Entertainment = $58
Dish Top 120 = $55

DTV Choice = $67
Dish Top 200 = $70

DTV Ultimate = $82
Dish Top 250 = $80

DTV Premier = $130
Dish Everything = $125


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

TBoneit said:


> Hi
> You should have stopped the install, I would have. Howver Hindsight is always 100%. That sounds like the install from hell.
> 
> I believe that the shopping channels pay for carriage making them profitable to carry.
> ...


Your right.

He should have stopped them with the install.
Mine went OK .

The shopping channels may make it profitable, but I just posted in another forum [ general discussion] Dish just dropped a channel recently [ ion west, no bigs, east is still there] but, my gripe is Dish replaced the programming on that same channel with all info-mercials.

I cringed when I saw that. At least ion west was watchable. I don't care if it's SD. There's a lot of decent older shows that could have run on that channel.

I will not buy anything hawked on TV.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Your right.
> 
> He should have stopped them with the install.
> Mine went OK .
> ...


I would not buy from a QVC type channel or Infomercial. However I knew someone that bought all the time from QVC. It takes all kinds and I suspect that the shopping channels are profitable.

I have bought things advertised on TV and I'm sure You have too. As an example We could not buy a new car if we did not buy things advertised on TV. Grocery Stores.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

TBoneit said:


> I would not buy from a QVC type channel or Infomercial. However I knew someone that bought all the time from QVC. It takes all kinds and I suspect that the shopping channels are profitable.
> 
> I have bought things advertised on TV and I'm sure You have too. As an example We could not buy a new car if we did not buy things advertised on TV. Grocery Stores.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are people that get sucked in to the shopping channels, I'll give you that.

Point is, the majority of channels I watch have commercials [ which I rarely watch] but to actually tune in a info-mercial channel to watch it?
WHY?
I'd love to hear from a regular poster here like yourself who has purchased something from a info-channel and it was worth every penny.
Anyone?
I've never purchased a brand new car myself, [ my last one was 2 yrs old, runs great!] but any major purchasing I do always has a lot of research tied to it.
That's just me.
Not a impulse buyer at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> I'm sure there are people that get sucked in to the shopping channels, I'll give you that.


Enough that the purveyors of products can continue to make infomercials and pay for their placement (or commission for sales) back to the stations or cable/satellite systems that air the programs.

The hosted shopping channels make enough money off of their viewers that they can pay for studios, staff and live production. It is a living:

"QVC's 2013 sales generated $8.6B in annual revenues, $3.2B of which came from ecommerce."
"Based outside of Philadelphia in West Chester, PA, QVC has 17,000 employees worldwide."

I am NOT a customer ... although my wife bought something from QVC in 1989.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Qvc also has a huge website and a huge inventory. 
They are not just a small time shopping network. 

I suggest some of you go their website and check it out. They are very competitive in the electronics market, in fact sometimes cheaper, and anyone can sign up for a payment plan at no addtional charges.
We bought 2 tvs from Qvc online that walmart and Bestbuy couldn't even come close on price and availability.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

satcrazy said:


> I'm sure there are people that get sucked in to the shopping channels, I'll give you that.
> 
> Point is, the majority of channels I watch have commercials [ which I rarely watch] but to actually tune in a info-mercial channel to watch it?
> WHY?
> ...


my neighbor used to buy everything off the tv. remember those organic green pans :sure: . what a bunch of crap those are his wife gave em to me after he passed on I used them one and tossed em there not what there cracked up to be. and personaly id'e rather do a lot of research and buy it in the store atleast I don't have to pay to send it back and I can have the product in front of me and see how it functions as well.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I do the same with large items like TV's where I research online then buy it locally, just in case I want to return it
without the hassle of shipping it back or if they charge me or not for restocking fee or to ship it back.


----------

